# antique anvil/vise...adjustable.pat. Date 1914 - $250



## matthewsx

Um, nope....









						antique anvil/vise...adjustable.pat. Date 1914
					

This is an antique anvil/vice. Pat. Dated 1914.



					nmi.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag

Man do I agree. By the looks of that buggered weld it will break off the first time you try to use it. That's $20 boat anchor, but what do I know? I learned my lesson with one of those failed historical cul de sac's. There's a reason nobody makes them like that anymore. Bad design, worse execution.


----------



## markba633csi

Looks like a medieval torture device


----------



## cbellanca

Not even a good boat anchor.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

Looking at the pictures I do have to  say it has a very interesting design in the way the outer vise jaw is adjusted which gives it a HUGE holding range at one point in its life.

Lol the person taking the pictures should have only posted the view from above, it dont look half bad from that angle if you dont pay too much attention to detail!


----------



## matthewsx

But it's an ANTIQUE, it must be valuable....

Sad thing is they'll probably find a buyer


----------



## kevinpg

matthewsx said:


> Um, nope....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique anvil/vise...adjustable.pat. Date 1914
> 
> 
> This is an antique anvil/vice. Pat. Dated 1914.
> 
> 
> 
> nmi.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298118


How bout this for 150 more.  








						Vice
					

Vice with stand, Rock Island 56A, 7 inch poos



					tulsa.craigslist.org
				




Little old Rock Island vice


----------



## kevinpg

matthewsx said:


> Um, nope....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique anvil/vise...adjustable.pat. Date 1914
> 
> 
> This is an antique anvil/vice. Pat. Dated 1914.
> 
> 
> 
> nmi.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298118


this is the one I was looking for when I saw this.  looks similar









						Anvil Vise
					

Adjustable Anvil vise Don’t know much about it Only date I found was a patent date of Sept 22 1914 Great condition $180 Cash Located in Piedmont ok Call or Text John (405) 6three0-8587 Blacksmith...



					oklahomacity.craigslist.org
				




180 bucks he is asking


----------

